# Header



## Dark_Fighter (29. August 2004)

Da der erste Versuch einen Header für mein aktuelle Projekt zu machen gescheitert ist, will ich mir vorher ein paar Tipps holen. Es geht darum, ich will einen Header machen wo man den Münchner Marienplatz sieht. Jedoch habe ich zur Zeit kein Bild, dass 860x100 ist und da dort im Moment Gerüste stehen wollte ich einfach ein paar bilder zusammenfügen. Und da wollte ich mal wissen was für Tipps&Tricks es gibt. Ich stelle mir das so mit Transparenzen vor, aber wenn ich nur Transparenzen mache kommt auch nix tolles bei raus.

PS: Es ist für eine Praxisseite.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

Hab es jetzt doch einmal selber Versucht und ich bin mit dem Ergebniss ganz zufrieden, jedoch finde ich ist mir der Einbau des Logos, der Schrift und des Balken nicht so gut gelungen habt ihr da ein paar Ideen ?


----------



## chrisbergr (30. August 2004)

Moin!
Nimms mir nicht über aber ich denke die Seite einer Arztpraksi sollte seriös, übersichtlich usw. sein, und in meinen Augen ist der Hintergrund etwas 'aggresiv' zusammengemixt. Wie währe es denn wenn du dem ganzen noch eine Transparenz gibts damit das nicht si 'krass' ins Auge sticht? Aber ich denke ich würde nicht so viele kleine Bilder des Platzes benutzen sondern eher ein oder zwei größere, das ganze in einen Farbton einfärben, und wie gesagt, ne Transparenz von ca. 30-50% machen.
Und ja, der rote Balken und der Text sind nicht wirklich gut.
Für was soll der rote Balken denn sein? Und den Text müsste man schon leßen können. - Mal mit nem weißen Rahmen probieren 
Das Logo - Ist das von denen? (wenn ja wundert´s mich warum die da keinen schöneren Sinusrhytmus verwenden) Nunja die Farbkombination ist nicht gerade toll aber wenn das dir vorgegeben ist kannste da auch nix machen.

Aber nochmal ne andere Frage:
Warum will man hier eigentlich überhaupt so einen 'Header' erstelen und macht nicht was, was eh auf jeder 2. Seite ist. ICh würde das komplette Design in PS gestalten, sieht am Ende besser aus wie nur der Header, der dann an den Kopf von ner HTML Seite geklatscht wird.. (Nur meine MEinung)

Gruß
#ACID


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

An sich sind es auch 2 große Bilder und dann habe ich 3 kleiner draufgemacht, weil das Rathaus etwas öde ausssah.

Dieser rote Balken solle dazu sein um reinzuschreiben wo man gerde ist, wobei dass nicht umbedingt da rein muss ( Z.B Leistungen > EKG > ...)
Den Balken wollte ich irgenwie machen, dass er mit der Navigation zusammen, also die irgenwie zusammenlaufen.

Beim Logo ist mir nur das Blaue Runde vorgegeben, den weissen BG wo mir nix besseres eingefallen ist kann ich wegmachen, aber dann Sticht das Logo so eklig hervor.

Und was meinst du mit alles in PS machen? So viel mehr Grafik kommt nicht auf die Seite?! Und was meinst du mit auf jeder 2. Seite?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

Seite 

So habe mal alles zusammengebastelt, was könnte man noch verbessern?


----------



## Pusteblume (30. August 2004)

kannst du nich einfach in illu ein markantes gebäude nachzeichnen und das dann nehmen?
ich finde die bilder so zusammengewürfelt sehen furchtbar aus.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

Finde doch mal ein Gebäude das du bei 100 mal 800 draufbringst. Da kann ich gleich ein 360 Grad Bild vom dem Platz machen, aber auch da würde man dann nur  EG und 1 Stock sehen und der Turm und so würde nicht mehr draufpassen.


----------



## Pusteblume (30. August 2004)

gibt es denn keine silhouette von münchen?
hab da mal gegoogelt – kamen tausend sachen…


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

Was hast du denn eingegeben? Bei mir kommn bei Marienplatzt nur ein paar gute Bilder. Am liebsten wäre mir der Marienplatz weil die Praxis da halt ist und das ist in München ein sehr zentraler Platz, sozusagen also Zeichen das man die Praxis gut erreichen kann.


----------



## Pusteblume (30. August 2004)

guckst du hier: na da schau her

ups! na gibst einfach münchen bei der suche ein :-(


----------



## Pusteblume (30. August 2004)

dieses große haus, welches oft gezeigt wird. bei dem kann man doch in illu die umrisse nachzeichenen. dann noch links und rechts häuser, so wie es halt dort in münchen ist. und fertig ist eine wünderhübsche silhouette von münchen. Quasi unverkennbar


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. August 2004)

Kann jetzt bitte jemand Kritik üben ohne auf den Hintergrund des Headers einzugehen ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. August 2004)

Nein kann niemand, da ich den Thread jetzt mal schließe.
Wenn deine Webseite fertig ist, dann kannst du sie im
Forum Homepage-Review zur Diskussion stellen. Hier in
der Creative Lounge ist das Thema ohnehin schon deutlich
am Topic vorbei.

Viel Erfolg und bis die Tage im Homepage Review.

Gruß
Martin

[closed]


----------

